# weird looking puppy...



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL! That's NOT a purebred poodle! That dog looks FUNNY! That size can't be healthy.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thats sad. 

This dog must be mixed with a pug or a pekingese. Those eyes and paws are clearly NOT poodle. Not sure if nose is hair or what but it looks like its pointed north.

2500.00............:wacko:

Oddly cute to me.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking Pek too.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

She doesn't look Peke-like to me..but doesn't look "right" either. Although, if you look at their website,they do also breed pekes.

I'm almost wondering if it's a photo issue, though, as all of their puppies seem to have 'weird' heads. 

If you go to their website here
PuppyFind.com - Outside Link
and go to their available puppy page, all of them look strange

ETA that even their Maltese pups seem to lack muzzles...


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

I've seen toy poodles that look like that, though they were either puppymill or byb pups.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Those dogs have to be puppymill..


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I went to their website, and was actually frightened and creeped out! LOL


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

It looks like a mix of a poodle and the hamster I had when I was 8. I would be afraid of twigs/debris scratching those big eyes (I've seen it happen TWICE to the same pug because his eyes are so buggy!)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Very odd looking pup - if those ears were set any higher they wouldbe meeting in the middle. $2,500???!!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

It could have hydrocephalus, which would cause the eyes to bug out like that. 
Poor thing. I have a feeling it won't live a long, healthy life.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

That's just what I suspect, Locket, hydracephaly.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

$2500???????????? 2.5 lbs???????? sigh…. I can still remember the story of Pinky & Charlie vividly.


----------

